# Cherry Shrimp suddenly very pale



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Today when I turned on the lights to my 10g I noticed two of my normally very red Cherry shrimp were pale, almost like Ghost Shrimp. My two largest females were still very red and active.

Is there something going on that is effecting the younger, smaller shrimp or am I just being paranoid? Haven't changed a thing concerning lighting, plants, substrate, or diet.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

Many types of animals will become pale in darkness but will color up after a while in the light. It helps them to avoid nocturnal predators.

Wait and see if they are more brightly colored later today.

If they are not, test your water to make sure that there is not a toxic accumulation of ammonia, nitrite, or nitrate.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

YuccaPatrol said:


> Many types of animals will become pale in darkness but will color up after a while in the light. It helps them to avoid nocturnal predators.
> 
> Wait and see if they are more brightly colored later today.
> 
> If they are not, test your water to make sure that there is not a toxic accumulation of ammonia, nitrite, or nitrate.


Normally when I turn the lights on they are still the same color as when I turned them off. Kind of has me worried.

I'll do the tests later tonight to see if anything is going on. Shouldn't be but you never know...


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

Mine flip colors all the time, especially if I just switched on the lights. They get spooked and go pale to hide. They will color up in a bit. Just in case how are the nitrate lvls?


----------

